# S5 wheels on TT-S.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks cool, would even look better in Titanium color IMHO.


























Hans.


----------



## b19 jws (Aug 7, 2008)

thats mine


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Nice 8)


----------



## RFID (Jul 31, 2008)

That's weird. The offset of S5 wheels is 35. How does that work?


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

that is no problems , if u have 19inch wheels ET35 is perfect !


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Are those not 20"?.


----------



## b19 jws (Aug 7, 2008)

19's


----------



## jmeselby (Oct 14, 2008)

So A5 19's fit a TT nicely? what tyres do you need on them.


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

245/35 for ex.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

jmeselby said:


> So A5 19's fit a TT nicely? what tyres do you need on them.


Factory size 255/35R19" like on every 9x19" TT wheel.

Hans.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I like that


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Um.....the're rather tasty aren't they..double five spoke....one of my fav combos..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

b19 jws said:


> thats mine


Previous to the B8 introduction all Audi hubs were 57.1mm, since they switched to 66.6mm it will now be necessary to use hubcentric rings for fitment on Audis with the 57.1mm bore.
Do you have used hubcentric rings. ?

Hans.


----------



## b19 jws (Aug 7, 2008)

R5T said:


> b19 jws said:
> 
> 
> > thats mine
> ...


Yeah they took a bit o finding but i got some.


----------



## melltt (Oct 5, 2006)

jmeselby said:


> So A5 19's fit a TT nicely? what tyres do you need on them.


Does anybody know therefore if the A5 space saver would also fit the TT ?


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

They look like TTS wheels to me :?

Maybe some of the TTS boys could set me right on that.


----------



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

What's the ET on stock TTS 19"ers?


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

09TTSQR said:


> What's the ET on stock TTS 19"ers?


et52


----------



## b19 jws (Aug 7, 2008)

ricka said:


> They look like TTS wheels to me :?
> 
> Maybe some of the TTS boys could set me right on that.


No S5 wheels


----------



## TigerDejan (Oct 29, 2008)

i have ET45 on my car , that SUX , want them to get more , out from the car ...


----------



## Suge_K (May 27, 2008)

Damnit nearly bought some of these and bottled it at the last minute....

Was worried they wouldnt fit....looks the nuts

S


----------



## b19 jws (Aug 7, 2008)

Cheers i thought i would just bite the bullet n go for them n it worked out ok.

Good to be a bit different


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed wtih R5T. Should have sprayed them before putting them on the car. Look nice though, but can look better


----------



## MINI2 (Dec 4, 2007)

i think these look better than the tts alloy

More agressive with sharper lines.


----------



## S10TYG (Mar 7, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Original-Genuine- ... 240%3A1318


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TigerDejan said:


> i have ET45 on my car , that SUX , want them to get more , out from the car ...


To get the wheels more out, you need lower ET :wink: But too low and the tyre hits the arches..... :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> Hans.


Hmmm, where as they look stunning on the TTS, I'm not sure they work with the S-Line kit. :?


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

kmpowell said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Hans.
> ...


I agree!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

ricka said:


> They look like TTS wheels to me :?
> 
> Maybe some of the TTS boys could set me right on that.


They are similar, but the S5 ones are more angled rather than smooth.
Personally, I prefer the TTS ones as the S5 alloys look like a cross between the TTS 19" Star alloys and the standard 18" TTS alloys.

Here are close-ups of my alloys for comparison:



















Rogue


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Hans.


----------



## 353S (Aug 16, 2008)

I'm shocked to find out that the OEM S5's are only 8.5" wide vs. the OEM TTS's at 9" wide! :?


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

353S said:


> I'm shocked to find out that the OEM S5's are only 8.5" wide vs. the OEM TTS's at 9" wide! :?


They are a 1/2 inch smaller and are standing 17mm more to the outside with the same 255/35R19" tires and you've got more rim protection from the tyre.

Hans.


----------



## MariTT (Feb 20, 2011)

@*b19 jws* could you post more photos of your S5 wheels on TTS? Someone wrote here that ET is 35. I read in ETKA that these wheels have ET 32. So what is your offset  ? Thanks


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

R5T said:


> Looks cool, would even look better in Titanium color IMHO.
> 
> Hans.


Like this?...










They are Hartmann replicas. I use them for the winter.


----------



## MariTT (Feb 20, 2011)

What is the offset of your replicas?


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

R5T said:


> 353S said:
> 
> 
> > I'm shocked to find out that the OEM S5's are only 8.5" wide vs. the OEM TTS's at 9" wide! :?
> ...


If they are 19x8.5 et35 the outside edge is 11mm further out, i.e. as if you had 11mm spacers on the standard TT size wheels 

However I think oem S5 wheels are 19x8.5 et32 which would be like having 14mm spacers on the TT wheels.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

I hate to see big wheels and tiny brake discs. Personal opinion, but always look like somethings missing.


----------



## MariTT (Feb 20, 2011)

conneem said:


> If they are 19x8.5 et35 the outside edge is 11mm further out, i.e. as if you had 11mm spacers on the standard TT size wheels
> 
> However I think oem S5 wheels are 19x8.5 et32 which would be like having 14mm spacers on the TT wheels.


Yes, I know it. I'm plannig to buy S5 replicas (8.5"x19") and I have to choose between ET32 and ET42. Which wheel will be better for my TT? I'm afraid that ET32 might extend too much.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

drdomm said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cool, would even look better in Titanium color IMHO.
> ...


Very very nice. :wink:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

drdomm said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > Looks cool, would even look better in Titanium color IMHO.
> ...


dont tell anyone i like these.


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad everyone likes them. Ironically, it was R5T's photos on this forum that convinced me to buy them.

They are 19x8.5 with ET38. I think it's the perfect offset on the TT. Better than stock. They do have a little balance issue at about 75mph. They come with a metal ring to bring the center bore down to the TT's 57.1mm, but it takes some very precise torquing to minimize that vibration.

Here's the link...http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HS5-209-19-20-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Audi.aspx


----------



## conneem (Nov 4, 2006)

drdomm said:


> Glad everyone likes them. Ironically, it was R5T's photos on this forum that convinced me to buy them.
> 
> They are 19x8.5 with ET38. I think it's the perfect offset on the TT. Better than stock. They do have a little balance issue at about 75mph. They come with a metal ring to bring the center bore down to the TT's 57.1mm, but it takes some very precise torquing to minimize that vibration.
> 
> Here's the link...http://shop.achtuning.com/Hartmann-HS5-209-19-20-Inch-Replica-Wheels-Audi.aspx


8.5 et38 would be like having 8mm spacers on OEM TT wheels which is like you say perfect for looks while not having any issues with rubbing when lowered.


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

I asked Audi about compatibility fit and they said they would not recommended as there was a compatibility mis-match.
Furthermore it would invalid your car insurance.


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

12snowy said:


> I asked Audi about compatibility fit and they said they would not recommended as there was a compatibility mis-match.
> Furthermore it would invalid your car insurance.


Obviously, altering the track of the car with either spacers or wheels with different offset than stock can affect the handling of the car. If you go too far, you should realign it. But I think that a change under 10mm is negligible enough to say that it isn't adversely affecting either handling or any strain on the suspension.

Invalidating insurance by changing the specs on wheels or tires? You guys must have some nit picky insurance companies over there.


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Certainly Insurance Companies are not been nick picky or non standard parts for cars.
Thee wheels were designed to fit A5, you just can't fit another wheels of another model.
Its just not safe ! Just a matter of sensibility.
Would always check Audi for compatibility.
In this case Audi said ' not compatible ' 
If you did have an accident and found to have non standard parts on car which would certainly invalid insurance.


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

12snowy said:


> Certainly Insurance Companies are not been nick picky or non standard parts for cars.
> Thee wheels were designed to fit A5, you just can't fit another wheels of another model.
> Its just not safe ! Just a matter of sensibility.
> Would always check Audi for compatibility.
> ...


Maybe in the UK. Not in the US. People put all kinds of aftermarket wheels on their cars, and I've never heard of that. I could see your point in relation to the warranty, though.

I guess you guys are only using Audi parts on your cars over there.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

steeve said:


> I hate to see big wheels and tiny brake discs. Personal opinion, but always look like somethings missing.












TT V6 with 19's


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

drdomm said:


> 12snowy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe in the UK. Not in the US. People put all kinds of aftermarket wheels on their cars, and I've never heard of that. I could see your point in relation to the warranty, though.
> ...


In Germany it's actually illegal to fit anything that's not listed on your car's ownership document. This document lists all the wheel sizes that can be fitted. When you fit aftermarket parts, these have to be TUV approved and the installation of these is recorded on the ownership document which is sent off and returned after it's been formally amended. This is one reason why German aftermarket stuff is so expensive, it all has to be tested by the official testing organisation.

ANY modification should be reported to your insurer as it can make the car less stable, it can make it more attractive to thieves, and unless you have an agreed value policy the insurer will only replace the damaged parts with those that were originally fitted from the factory.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 12, 2011)

I put a set of these on my car last week and the look great. i was gunna get the black polished colour but the were too hard to find in 19", so ended up ggetting a standard 19"


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

wja96 said:


> drdomm said:
> 
> 
> > 12snowy said:
> ...


I totally understand the reasoning, but unless you want something "extra" covered by your insurance policy in the US, no one is reporting mods. Are people in the UK reporting wheels, exhausts, ecu re-maps, etc.? Bummer for you guys, if so.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes, in the UK you have to declare ANY modification at all - even an updated hifi.


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

wja96 said:


> Yes, in the UK you have to declare ANY modification at all - even an updated hifi.


Not really, depends on your insurance policy. I have 19s fitted and I dont have to declare them and im with an insurance company that dont accept modded cars but says I can fit 19's and not have to declare them


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, you can fit anything that doesn't affect the car's performance or value, if it does affect the value or the repair cost you're on your own.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

BLinky said:


> yeah, you can fit anything that doesn't affect the car's performance or value, if it does affect the value or the repair cost you're on your own.


Same difference surely? Putting more expensive 19" rims on will affect the car's value to thieves if nothing else. Putting different ET wheels on will narrow/widen the track and potentially affect the handling and possibly braking.

Changing anything can and most likely will be used as an excuse by your insurer to get out of paying out. I think you'll find your insurance policy says you have to tell them of ANY modification to the car. They may not charge you extra, but you are supposed to tell them.


----------



## bnett (Dec 28, 2010)

Just have an accident with wheels that are not recommended by the OEM or do not exactly comply with sizes, offsets and load ratings and you have given the insuarance company the perfect out.
I am not saying that they won't pay but you will have to prove that your wheels/tyres did not contribute to the accident, your will need a certified automotive engineer and the tyre manufacturer to OK the fittment. 
Just because a lot of people fit wheels and tyres to their vehicles does not make the fittments insurance "legal".


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

BLinky said:


> yeah, you can fit anything that doesn't affect the car's performance or value, if it does affect the value or the repair cost you're on your own.


 +1


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

sixdoublesix said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, you can fit anything that doesn't affect the car's performance or value, if it does affect the value or the repair cost you're on your own.
> ...


You guys missed SAFETY ! to yourselves and the other innocent road users !


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

12snowy said:


> You guys missed SAFETY ! to yourselves and the other innocent road users !


In truth, very few of these modifications truly affect safety. As an example my car will have ENORMOUS front brakes in the very near future. Does that affect safety? Not really, unless you mean it's less safe for tailgaters!

I would argue my Roadhawk cameras actually improve road safety as I drive much more sensibly with them turned on.

Altering the track of a car by 10mm might or might not be unsafe, and I would like to see a system in place to police such changes, but that's not going to happen any time soon, is it?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

wja96 said:


> 12snowy said:
> 
> 
> > You guys missed SAFETY ! to yourselves and the other innocent road users !
> ...


 you also forget that a TT (and other cars) comes out the factory with different options, but on an insurance form they go under just the model and make. yet 1 TT might have 18's and sat nav and one might have 17's and no sat nav but they still put in the same insurance drop down box. so why does the basic TT have to tell insurance company if he/she goes to fit 18's? and a sat nav? unless they check the factory specs in the service booklet


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

The whole options thing is interesting as many insurance companies do ask about optional extras while others just ask for a valuation which should account for factory options. I thought we were talking about modifications with non-standard parts though?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

wja96 said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, you can fit anything that doesn't affect the car's performance or value, if it does affect the value or the repair cost you're on your own.
> ...


my air freshener affects the value of the car too ^^


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

BLinky said:


> my air freshener affects the value of the car too ^^


Why does your car need an air freshener?


----------



## sixdoublesix (Nov 3, 2009)

wja96 said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > my air freshener affects the value of the car too ^^
> ...


BLinky has one of them more expensive and bigger Vanilla Magic Trees


----------



## pala (Jan 29, 2011)

hi ! does anyone know maybe R5T ? where in the uk i can get these S5 wheels 19 x 8.5 ? i can only find 8 inch ?

cheers


----------



## drdomm (Feb 25, 2011)

pala said:


> hi ! does anyone know maybe R5T ? where in the uk i can get these S5 wheels 19 x 8.5 ? i can only find 8 inch ?
> 
> cheers


If you want the anthracite replicas I have, go to www.achtuning.com. It's in the US, but I'm sure they can ship to you.

Otherwise, try this...http://www.merseyspeed.co.uk/index.php/replica-wheels/audi/19-/s5-style/p_71.html


----------

